# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΥΣΚΟΙΛΙΟΤΗΤΑ!!!!

## zouzounitsaaa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια υποφέρω απο αγχώδη διαταραχή και ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή.Συνήθως παθαίνω εμμονές με την υγεία μου.
Ας μπω τώρα στο θέμα. Εδώ και πάνω απο μια εβδομάδα έχω να ενεργηθώ κανονικά. Νιώθω συνέχεια το αίσθημα ότι έχω να πάω αλλά τίποτα. Πηγαίνω κάθε 5 λεπτά και σφίγγομαι τόσο πολύ που νομίζω θα μείνω στον τόπο. Πήρα 3 φορές το Importal ένα σιρόπι καθαρτικό αλλά δεν με βοήθησε. Τρώω ακτινίδια, βρώμη κτλ... αλλά πάλι στο μηδέν.
Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ που έχω τόσες μέρες να πάω στη τουαλέτα.. Τρελαίνομαι!! Σκέφτομαι οτι σίγουρα θα πάθω ειλεό ή συστροφή εντέρου ή διάτρηση και πολλά άλλα... Άν δεν ανακουφιστώ δεν πρόκειται να ξεαγχωθώ! Σκέφτομαι να πάω στα επείγοντα αλλά θα επηρεαστώ με τα περιστατικά που ίσως δω και θα φουντώσει κι άλλο το άγχος μου. Κλύσμα δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ και με ανησυχεί και αυτό πολύ... Λέτε να πάθει τίποτα το έντερό μου;;;

----------


## weirdthings

Ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα!Περσυ ειχα καταληξει μετα απο δυο βδομαδες στο νοσοκομειο!Ευτυχως δεν ειχα παθει κατι ο γιατρος εβαλε τις νοσοκομες να μου κανουν κλισμα(δεν ειναι ευχαριστη εμπειρια αντεχεται ομως)και μου εδωσε υποθετα για δυο βδομαδες . Αιτια ολου αυτου η κακη διατροφη και το αγχος(αγχωδης διαταραχη κ εγω . Δοκιμασε υποθετα πραγματικα βοηθανε και πινε πολλα υγρα . Μη ξεχνας καθε πρωι πριν να πινεις νερο πριν απο ο,τιδηποτε . Αν σε 2 μερουλες δεν γινει τιποτα πηγαινε στον γιατρο θα σε βοηθησει

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

πόσες μέρες είχες να πας;; εγώ νομίζω είναι 7η μέρα... απλά φοβάμαι μη φράξει το έντερο ή απο το πολύ σφίξιμο κάτι πάθω! τι υπόθετα πήρες; εγώ το importal παίρνω που είναι ένα σιρόπι αλλά δεν κάνει κ πολλά!

----------


## nikos2

καλημερα!
πηγαινε σε ενα φαρμακειο και παρε υποθετο για την δισκοιλιοτητα. κανονικα μετα απο λιγο θα πας στην τουαλετα.ρωτα και πως θα το χρησημοποιησεις γιατι μπορει να δυσκολευτεις.
πολυ καλα ειναι και τα χαπακια dulkolarx η καπως ετσι..

----------


## skropi

7 μερες δεν ειναι αρκετο ωστε να παθεις κατι, μην ανησυχεις. Απλα πρεπει να το κοιταξεις ωστε να εχεις εσυ μια καλυτερη ποιοτητα ζωης. Τα καθαρτικα οσο μπορεις αποφευγε τα, γιατι ενω θα σε ανακουφισουν, στην ουσια επιδεινωνουν το προβλημα, το θεμα ειναι να καταφερεις με σωστη διατοφη να εχεις μια σωστη λειτουργια του εντερου. Α, και η προσπαθεια που κανεις με το να σφιγγεσαι καλο κανει, δεν παθαινεις απολυτως τιποτα, το αντιθετο κιολας, θα σε βοηθησει να επανελθεις.

----------


## weirdthings

Ειχα 10 ημερες να παω ! Απο υποθετα dulcolax κανουν δουλεια ! Μην αγχονεσαι η δυσκιλιοτητα ειναι πολυ κοινο προγδβλημα απλα θελει ρυθμιση για να μην νιωθεις ασχημα στην καθημερινοτητα σου ! Πηγαινε σε γιατρο αφου αγχωνεσαι τοσο θα δεις υποθετα θα σου δωσει και συμβουλες !

----------


## weirdthings

Επισης , απο σιροπι δοκιμασε dufalac ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο

----------


## Macgyver

zouzouna , η μανα μου παιρνει ενα φυτικο υπακτικο , το herbalene , ειναι τοσο ισχυρο , που μια- δυο φορες που το πηρα , δεν προλαβα να παω τουαλετα !!! το dulcolax , το γνωριζω , αλλα δεν κανει να το παρεις ανω των 10 ημερων , ειναι φαρμακο. Οταν στρωσει το εντερο σου , πινε πολυ νερο 6-7 ποτηρια την ημερα , και τρωγε και πολλα φρουτα που περιεχουν φυτικες ινες ,το ζητουμενο . Τα καλυτερα για αυτην την δουλεια ειναι τα ακτινιδια . Επισης η κινηση καταπολεμει την δυσκοιλιοτητα .
Εχε ομως υπ οψη , οτι ενα υπακτικο , φυτικο η μη , ειναι εθιστικο , δλδ η μανα μου , μετα απο χρονια χρηση , δεν μπορει να ενεργηθει , αν δεν παρει herbalene . Μην επαναπαυεσαι λοιπον σε αυτα .

----------


## Diana1982

> zouzouna , η μανα μου παιρνει ενα φυτικο υπακτικο , το herbalene , ειναι τοσο ισχυρο , που μια- δυο φορες που το πηρα , δεν προλαβα να παω τουαλετα !!!


Και γιατί πρέπει να μας ξενερώνεις Μακ;

----------


## Macgyver

> Και γιατί πρέπει να μας ξενερώνεις Μακ;



Και που να σου πω τι εγινε καθ οδον προς την τουαλετα.........

----------


## Diana1982

> Και που να σου πω τι εγινε καθ οδον προς την τουαλετα.........


Μακ,γιατί θέλεις ντε και σώνει να μας ξενερώσεις;
χαχαχαχα αηδία σκέτη φίλε μου είσαι.....
Παρ'όλα αυτά εγώ <3 <3 <3

Αυτά είναι καρδούλες αν δεν κατάλαβες.........!

----------


## Macgyver

> Μακ,γιατί θέλεις ντε και σώνει να μας ξενερώσεις;
> χαχαχαχα αηδία σκέτη φίλε μου είσαι.....
> Παρ'όλα αυτά εγώ <3 <3 <3
> 
> Αυτά είναι καρδούλες αν δεν κατάλαβες.........!



Θενκς , Lady D ..........

----------

